# Happy Anniversary RoxyBlue and Spooky1!!



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrates !!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Congratulations to the both of you!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hope you both have a great day!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, that picture is perfect, Evil Queen

And thank you all kindly. We made our annual trip to Gettysburg earlier this week, went out to breakfast this morning, went to a local craft fair this afternoon, then put some work in on a couple tombstones. What better way to spend an anniversary weekend?


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy Anniversary to a great couple..... Glad you enjoyed it the Halloween way LOL////


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Anniversary to a Great Couple


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Anniversary guys - hope it's a great one!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

EQ, how did you get that picture of Roxy & me. :googly: i love it, it's so us.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Anniversary you love birds!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Anniversary you crazy kids!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I think they should buy a puppy to celebrate!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Happy Anniversary!!!!!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Anniversary! The couple that haunts together, stays together. That's the first time I've ever typed those words. Sounds like you had a great anniversary.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I hope you had a very happy Anniversary! Sorry I'm so late...


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Happy anniversary to a scary couple! Congrats!

Here to many more Halloweens together!

(Sorry I missed this thread an am a little late)


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrates.....!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Happy Anniversary! The couple that haunts together, stays together. That's the first time I've ever typed those words. Sounds like you had a great anniversary.


I concur! happy anniversary, you two lovebirds!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Y'all are sweet - thanks!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Happy belated anniversary RoxyBlue and Spooky1. May you have many more ahead of you.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats you two!!!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats to both of you!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations Roxy and Spooky1


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats to both of you!!!!!!!!


----------

